# The outcome of VapeCon 2015



## VapeCon (2/6/15)

Hey all! 

So we have finished adding everything up and tallying everything and we are ready to let you know how it went in terms of numbers. 

At the very first VapeCon we had an overall attendance of 570 people. This number is derived from online ticket sales, retail ticket sales, door ticket sales and free ticket give aways. 

Thus we are proud to announce that VapeCon in its very first year was a small bit in the black and thus a tiny bit profitable! Therefore we have a little to start working with already in planning VapeCon 2016!

Thank you so much to everyone that was involved and to everyone that came through! This is a major well done to all of you! 

One more thing, go have a look at the photos that devdev took of the event here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-photos.t11878/#post-228522

The VapeCon team.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------

